# Pen Blanks



## Tclem (Dec 12, 2013)

Ok for my first 12 months of turning I've bought a lot of pen blanks but since I've found 2 loggers to get me wood and all the trades I've made at WB now I find myself cutting up pen blanks out of the cutoffs of bowl blanks. Do pen blanks need to be cut with or against the grain or does it really matter on something so small?
Thanks
Tony


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 12, 2013)

Tony, some woods look good on diagonal cuts and some on crosscuts also. I do my personal stuff just which ever looks good to me.

Ray

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 23, 2013)

With pen blanks I cut however I think it will look best. Cutting at an angle or cross grain can provide a few unique challenges since you'll be turning end grain but the results can be worth it. In the picture below, both blanks came from the same board of Bubinga I bought in the clearance rack at a Woodcraft (It had some serious warp :) ) One is cut with the grain and the other cut at 45 degrees.


----------



## Tclem (Dec 23, 2013)

Schroedc said:


> With pen blanks I cut however I think it will look best. Cutting at an angle or cross grain can provide a few unique challenges since you'll be turning end grain but the results can be worth it. In the picture below, both blanks came from the same board of Bubinga I bought in the clearance rack at a Woodcraft (It had some serious warp :) ) One is cut with the grain and the other cut at 45 degrees.
> 
> View attachment 37586[/quotelooks good. An see the difference.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

